# Offizielle Deutsche Spieleranzahl in HDRO?



## Macterion (22. März 2009)

Sorry ich habe die suFu benutzt aber es net gefunden , weiß jmnd wieviele  spieler AKTIV Hdro spielen ? also Deutsche ...?


----------



## Vetaro (22. März 2009)

Nein. Keine Offiziellen Zahlen. Es gibt Zahlen zu allen codemasters-accounts (inklusive allen anderen spielen die die haben), die gerne verwechselt werden, die sind aber auch geschätzt und nicht offiziell.


----------



## firehawk14 (22. März 2009)

Zwischen 60 000  und 80 00 dürfte realistisch sein


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. März 2009)

Achtung:
Wichtige Information:
Egal, wie viele Leute hier irgendwelche Zahlen posten, es werden immer Schätzungen sein, da der Betreiber weder für Deutschland noch für den Rest der Welt offizielle Zahlen für HdRO rausgibt.

Nur aus Interesse:
Warum interessieren dich die Spielerzahlen?


----------



## simoni (22. März 2009)

AKTIVE Spieler zu messen ist ziemlich schwer. Grund : Lifetime- Abo
Aber im Gegenteil zu manch anderem Spiel sind alle Server sehr gut besucht und es wurde noch keine abgeschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daytonaman (22. März 2009)

Das einzigste was ich sagen kann ist, das im Userchat /Morthondsng gerade 516 User Online
waren, das finde ich eigentlich OK und so findet man immer jemanden für eine Gruppe.

Hat jemand noch so eine ähnliche Zahl von einem anderen Server ?

Gruß


----------



## Slayed (22. März 2009)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> Das einzigste was ich sagen kann ist, das im Userchat /Morthondsng gerade 516 User Online
> waren, das finde ich eigentlich OK und so findet man immer jemanden für eine Gruppe.
> 
> Hat jemand noch so eine ähnliche Zahl von einem anderen Server ?
> ...




Im MorthondSNG sind glaube ich nicht einmal der groß teil aller Spieler anwesend, ich selbst bin dort nur seh sehr selten eingeklinkt da dort meistens eh nur gespammt wird ( war jedenfalls vor ca.  3-4Wochen so).


----------



## Olfmo (22. März 2009)

Vanyarsng hat meist so 3xx User, das mit dem Spammen ist dort aber ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesamte Userzahl von HdRO? Meine Schätzung 120 Mio. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Völlig wurscht, die Server sind gut gefüllt.


----------



## Landral (22. März 2009)

> Gesamte Userzahl von HdRO? Meine Schätzung 120 Mio.



Etwas übertrieben, auch wenn das Game es verdient hätte ..... WoW hat weltweit ca. 14 Mio.



> Völlig wurscht



GENAU !!!


----------



## Squizzel (22. März 2009)

Sehe es mal folgendermaßen: um eine gut gefüllte Spielwelt zu haben, müssen soviel Spieler vorhanden sein, dass ein Server gefüllt ist. Jeder weitere Spieler bringt dir auf deinem Server nicht viel, da du ihn logischerweise nicht triffst. Da es mehrere deutschsprachige Server gibt, besteht kein Spielermangel.
Von den hohen Spielerzahlen haben letztendlich nur die Entwickler etwas. Es muss zwar eine „magische Grenze“ geknackt sein, damit nicht nur die reinen Betriebskosten, sondern auch die Entwicklungskosten gedeckt sind, aber dies ist soweit ich weiß bei Lotro gaaanz weit im grünen Bereich. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gehört Lotro sogar zu den Best besuchten Onlinewelten neben WoW und Linage.


----------



## Retikulum (22. März 2009)

MaiarSNG hat so in der Regel 500-600 Spieler. Obwohl ich weiß, dass längst nicht alle dort eingeklinkt sind.


----------



## Nexrahkk (23. März 2009)

ich bin in maiarsng auch drin. es gibt aber noch mehr leute die nicht einmal wissen, dass man zum channel auch verbinden kann. nicht quantität, sondern qualität der community zählt. mir persönlich ist es egal, wieviele spieler tatsächlich aktiv sind. war bei mir auch bei wow zeiten so.


----------



## Yldrasson (23. März 2009)

BeleSNG hat an guten Tagen knapp an die 1000 Leute. Das finde ich schon ziemlich beachtlich für einen einzigen Server. =)
Aber mittlerweile ist es deutlich ruhiger geworden. Ich denke einigen Leuten ist nach dem Erscheinen von Moria die Puste ausgegangen.
Mal sehen, wie es nach dem Erscheinen des neuen Buches aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Gerossi (23. März 2009)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> ich bin in maiarsng auch drin. es gibt aber noch mehr leute die nicht einmal wissen, dass man zum channel auch verbinden kann. nicht quantität, sondern qualität der community zählt. mir persönlich ist es egal, wieviele spieler tatsächlich aktiv sind. war bei mir auch bei wow zeiten so.



Ich muss sagen, ich habe auch erst nach ca 1+1/2 Jahren rausgefunden, dass man mit [server x]sng-channel verbinden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu den Spielerzahlen: Wie schon geschrieben wurde ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal wieviel Menschen HDRO spielen, hauptsache es kommt nicht so weit, dass Server abgestellt werden müssen...
Ich finde es manchmal sogar zu voll auf Belegaer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (23. März 2009)

Ja der Belesng hat zu den Hauptzeiten so zwischen 900 und 1100 Mitglieder wobei das Schätzungen nach nur etwa die Hälfte der Serverpopulation sind.
Zu Spitzenzeiten tummeln sich ja schon alleine in den Etten so 150 bis 250 Spieler (Freie und Monster) auf Belegaer.


----------



## EisblockError (23. März 2009)

Ich spiele Hdro und ich bin Stolz!
naja ich habe LTA... Ich hoffe Hdro muss niemals die server runterfahren denn es ist ein wirklich schönes spiel mi guten konzepten, nur halt nicht (zum Glück) für die breite Masse aber in diesem Gebiet wird Wow die nächsten Jahre unschlagbar bleiben (WAR PvP spiel, RoM biliger abklatsch)


----------



## Codreanu (23. März 2009)

ja wie gesagt es gibt keine offiziellen zahlen, alles mutmaßungen! jedoch kann man die spieler anzahl auch nicht anhand der serverSNG´s messen, da viele den gar nicht kennen (zumindest tuen viele überrascht wenn man bei der gruppenbildung meint, des sie mal bitte im belesng posten sollen) oder ihn abgestellt haben da dort oftmals derbe gespammt wird-> das lieblingsthema im belesng scheint momentan die rolle der frau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es sind alle klarheiten beseitigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich spiele Hdro und ich bin Stolz!
> naja ich habe LTA... Ich hoffe Hdro muss niemals die server runterfahren denn es ist ein wirklich schönes spiel mi guten konzepten, nur halt nicht (zum Glück) für die breite Masse aber in diesem Gebiet wird Wow die nächsten Jahre unschlagbar bleiben (WAR PvP spiel, RoM biliger abklatsch)



Kennse Spieltionalismus.


----------



## Parat (23. März 2009)

Im Endeffekt glaub ich die LOTRO-Server sind voller als WOW-Server. So what ... WOW hat nur mehr Server, aber das nützt einem ja nix.


----------



## Gocu (23. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt glaub ich die LOTRO-Server sind voller als WOW-Server. So what ... WOW hat nur mehr Server, aber das nützt einem ja nix.



Genau, dummerweise denken viele "Viele Server=Super Spiel" leider bemerken genau diese Leute nicht das es genug Geisterserver bei WoW gibt und das die HdRo Server voller sind als einige WoW Server


----------



## Dodacar (23. März 2009)

Vorallem gibt es ja auch WoW-Fan-Server, welche bestimmt auch noch mal einieg Millionen haben. Daran sieht man, dass dieses Spiel(WoW) vielen es nicht wert ist zu bezahlen. Von einem Lotro-Fun-Server habe ich noch nichts gehört.^^
Ihr dürft mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Styr74 (23. März 2009)

Im offiziellen forum hatte sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und über das Char. suchen Tool ne Aufstellung zu machen. Es ging dabei um Belegaer. Einige Tage nach Moria Release zur Prime Time waren auf dem Server wohl ca. 2300 Leutz online. Nicht enthalten die Leute die anonym online waren.
Bin gerade zu faul den Thread rauszukramen, aber ist interessant gemacht, auch mit ner Klassenaufteilung. Wie realistisch die Zahlen sind, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.


----------



## elisia (24. März 2009)

schon jemanden aufgefallen das der Te gar nichts mehr schreibt hauptsache wieder ein sinnloser TE omg...


----------



## Sandalor (25. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Aber im Gegenteil zu manch anderem Spiel sind alle Server sehr gut besucht und es wurde noch keine abgeschalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm da muss ich zustimmen.
Ich bin zwar nur auf Morthond unterwegs aber bis auf einige Aufgaben in Angmar oder in Forochel habe ich selbst mit meinen Twinks bis jetzt so gut wie immer eine Gruppe gefunden und selbst zu später Stunde ist noch halbwegs was los.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (25. März 2009)

Hier ist der Thread:

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...9767&page=1

(ich hatte damals die Zählung im Thread für Morthond durchgeführt.)


----------



## Vetaro (25. März 2009)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Hier ist der Thread:
> 
> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...9767&page=1
> 
> (ich hatte damals die Zählung im Thread für Morthond durchgeführt.)



Sehr gut, ich hab nur drauf gewartet, dass jemand das mal mit aktuellen ständen macht.
Ich nehm's in meine Favoriten auf und nutz es für die altbekannten klassenfragen.
Btw., gibts später in dem thread noch weitere, aktuellere Daten? Die Hü/Rm-Anteile sind ja wahrscheinlich gestiegen?


----------



## Lintflas (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe lange Zeit LOTRO und WoW parallel gespielt, und habe des öfteren und zu verschiedenen Zeiten die Spielerzahlen beider Spiele verglichen.

Auf fast jedem LOTRO-Server waren grundsätzlich, (egal zu welcher Uhrzeit) doppelt soviele Spieler unterwegs, wie auf durchschnittlich gefüllten WoW-Servern.
LOTRO-Server sind also nach meiner Erfahrung auf jeden Fall voller als die meisten WoW-Server.
Und die Spielerzahlen dürften sich insgesamt auf ca. 200.000 Spieler belaufen.

LOTRO ist alles andere als ein erfolgloses MMORPG.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Februar 2010)

Obwohl es keine offiziellen angaben gibt und Lintflas keine Belege liefert: Seine Informationen stimmen mit den Schätzungen und Ansichten überein, die so in den letzten Jahren veröffentlicht wurden, und ich halte "ein paar hunderttausend" schon für eine recht wahrscheinliche Zahl.


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. März 2010)

meint der TE nur deutsche spieler oder deutsch-sprachige spieler?
denn nochmal nach nationalitäten zu filtern dürfte kompliziert sein^^

salut


----------



## nirvanager1 (1. März 2010)

Ihr wisst schon, dass der Thread knapp 1 Jahr alt ist?


----------



## Vetaro (1. März 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass der Thread knapp 1 Jahr alt ist?



_Selber_ ein Jahr alt!


----------



## simoni (1. März 2010)

Und wo ist jetzt das Problem, dass der Thread ein Jahr alt ist? 
So ein Thema ist doch zu jeder Zeit aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (1. März 2010)

Außerdem ist es immer noch besser, als für jeden Mimimi-Geheule-Kram einen Neuen aufzumachen, oder?

Zum Thema:
Ich hab´ irgendwo vor langer Zeit mal die Zahl "eine Million" gelesen (die Quelle weiß ich leider nicht mehr), was die weltweiten Gesamt-Spielerzahlen von HdRo angeht, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es soo viele sind. Eher sind´s so 300.000/400.000 würde ich schätzen, wenn´s hochkommt. Und davon bestimmt ein Drittel, also ca. 100.000, aus Deutschland bzw. aus deutschsprachigen Ländern.

Insgesamt finde ich es von der Serverauslastung her aber besser gelöst als in WoW. Weniger, dafür aber vollere Server kommen allen zu Gute. Man findet eher Spieler, mit denen man was unternehmen kann und die Welt wirkt auch irgendwie lebendiger und beseelter.


----------



## Kobold (1. März 2010)

Ich hab die Lösung:

Wir zählen einfach mal durch und ich fange an!

1

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (1. März 2010)

2

Die Idee ist gut^^

Also ich in auch zufrieden, als Düsterwald rauskam war am ersten tag und in den ersten Stunden auf Morthond 1200 User online... und alle an einem Fleck ach war das klasse, da hat man sich richtig um die Mobs gekloppt^^

Und ich glaub auch nicht das Wow 12 Mio aktive user hat, es werden so 7 sein, denn viele gehen oder machen mal eine pause, ich finde man muss diese als eine Bruttozahl sehen^^


----------



## Ascalonier (2. März 2010)

Galdos schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es immer noch besser, als für jeden Mimimi-Geheule-Kram einen Neuen aufzumachen, oder?
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Ich hab´ irgendwo vor langer Zeit mal die Zahl "eine Million" gelesen (die Quelle weiß ich leider nicht mehr), was die weltweiten Gesamt-Spielerzahlen von HdRo angeht, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es soo viele sind. Eher sind´s so 300.000/400.000 würde ich schätzen, wenn´s hochkommt. Und davon bestimmt ein Drittel, also ca. 100.000, aus Deutschland bzw. aus deutschsprachigen Ländern.
> ...



100 000 hätten auf 3 Server kein Platz. Ich glaube nach WoW kommt Everquest2 an Spieleranzahl Weltweit.
Das kann man jetz schlecht sagen sind so viele neue MMO,s erschienen sind.


----------



## Vetaro (2. März 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> 100 000 hätten auf 3 Server kein Platz. Ich glaube nach WoW kommt Everquest2 an Spieleranzahl Weltweit.
> Das kann man jetz schlecht sagen sind so viele neue MMO,s erschienen sind.



Manchmal loggen sich Spieler für einen kurzen Moment aus.


----------



## Gromthar (2. März 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Manchmal loggen sich Spieler für einen kurzen Moment aus.


Pffft ... das glaubst auch nur du!


----------



## Galdos (2. März 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> 100 000 hätten auf 3 Server kein Platz. Ich glaube nach WoW kommt Everquest2 an Spieleranzahl Weltweit.
> Das kann man jetz schlecht sagen sind so viele neue MMO,s erschienen sind.



Erstens müssen nicht alle gleichzeitig online sein, zweitens sind es 4 deutsche Server (zum Vergleich: EVE Online hat nur einen einzigen Server, wo aber alle Spieler weltweit drauf spielen und das sind auch einige hunderttausend, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) und drittens gibt es bestimmt auch genug deutsche bzw. deutschsprachige Spieler, die es auf einen englischen Server zieht...

Also könnte die Zahl von ca. 100.000 HdRo-Accounts im deutschsprachigen Raum durchaus möglich sein.

Bei Everquest 2 würde ich dir zustimmen, dass es wahrscheinlich deutlich nach WoW, aber immerhin noch kurz vor HdRo kommt, was Spielerzahlen angeht. Vor Everquest 2 dürfte aber wohl sogar noch Final Fantasy liegen.
Allerdings sieht es weltweit wieder ganz anders aus. In Korea, Japan etc. sind andere MMOs deutlich beliebter und haben teilweise Spieler im hohen einstelligen Millionenbereich, ich meine mich sogar erinnern zu können, dass es dort einige Vertreter gibt, die eine noch höhere Spielerzahl als WoW haben, das stand hier irgendwo irgendwann mal mit Quelle im Forum, glaub ich...


----------



## Hawkon (2. März 2010)

Hallo 

Subjektiv gesehen ,hat World of Warcraft keine "Geister" Server ,   auf Servern mit hoher Bevölkerung sind mindestens mehr als 3000 (Deutsche ,Schweizer usw.) Leute gleichzeitig Online.

Ich sehe das in Sturmwind ( meiner Einschätzung etwa 150-200) und in Dalaran mehr als 500 .  In andere Gebiete ,Länder , tummeln sich auch viele Spieler herum, sogar in Classic Gebiete triftt man den einen oder anderen Spieler :-)

Die "Geister" , sind meist die Server/Realms , wo sich nur  etwas weniger gleichzeitig Online sind  bzw. neue Server /Realms. In Primetime sind die meisten Server auf mittel , hoch.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieviele gleichzeitig Online sein können, die maximale Anzahl. Angeblich bis zu 20 000 ?! Zumindest in woW .

Wenn Städte Raids angesagt sind, sind das meist 300-400 Leute am selben Platz/Gebiet .

World of Warcraft ist und bleibt für lange Zeit die Nr. 1 der MMORPG bzgl. Spieler Anzahl. 
Gefolgt von Guild Wars ,mit etwa 3 Mille Accounts Weltweit Nr. 2 der MMO's ( naja halbes MMO)
Danach Aion und HDRO

Wobei Star Trek online in moment gut besucht wird, aber leider zu sehr instanziert ( nach Gerüchten max. 50 Spieler pro Sector ?!) ist.


MMO's die Weltweit etwa 400 000 Accounts haben , sind meiner meinung nach zu wenig . Nur die geringe Anzahl der Server, machen die Welten etwas "fülliger".


----------



## Ascalonier (2. März 2010)

Scheint das Turbine auf die free tou play Schiene umspringen will.  http://www.golem.de/1002/73440.html 
Ob sie das mit hdro auch machen?  ich glaube nicht auser sie machen damit mehr Gewinn.


----------



## buff_ed (2. März 2010)

Interessanter Link, hoffe es passiert nicht, obwohl Spielerzuwachs auch eine positive Seite hat. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel vom Itemkauf, es sei denn, mit virtuellem Gold im AH. Die Richtung würde mir gar nicht gefallen, aber letztendlich gehöre ich wie viele Andere nicht zu den Entscheidungsträgern. 

Erst eine Wertschöpfung mit verkauften LTA und nachfolgend "free for all", dass kann es letztendlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Gromthar (2. März 2010)

Wieso sollte Turbine - in Europa CM - auf F2P umsteigen wo die Server doch alle bis zum Rand gefüllt sind? IdR sind das Maßnahmen um ein *totes* Spiel wiederzubeleben oder eines auf dem absteigenden Ast noch zu retten, nicht ein gut laufendes zu verändern.

Zudem ... es geht in dem Artikel um DDO, und auch dort lediglich um die amerikanischen Server.


----------



## gimligon (3. März 2010)

ich denke mal nicht das Turbine das irgendwann machen wird, obwohl sie das noch nicht offiziell dementiert haben. ich für meinen teil würde dann aber aufhören zu spielen!


----------



## Vetaro (3. März 2010)

gimligon schrieb:


> ich denke mal nicht das Turbine das irgendwann machen wird, obwohl sie das noch nicht offiziell dementiert haben. ich für meinen teil würde dann aber aufhören zu spielen!



Nur um das mal kurz aufzugreifen. 
Turbine haben _ausserdem_ noch nicht dementiert, HdRO an EA zu verkaufen, das Spiel einfach auszuschalten und mit dem LTA-Geld abzuhauen, alle Spielercharaktere in einem Event zu löschen, sich über die privaten gespräche der User in den Turbine-Büros lustig zu machen, und - und das finde ich am schlimmsten - sie haben auch nicht dementiert, dass sie sieben jungfräuliche Ziegen zu Ehren der Maya-Götter auf einem stachel-altar Opfern werden.


Und ich finde, da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie viel aussagekraft es hat, wenn jemand etwas nicht dementiert. In dem Fall sind Dinge praktisch bereits geschehen.


(Übrigens sind Turbine in Amerika. Selbst wenn Turbine ihr Firmengebäude mit allen Servern zu Ehren des 'Splosion Man'-Gottes in die Luft jagten, würde uns das nicht stören, weil wir nämlich von Codemasters bearbeitet und gehostet werden - solange _die_ sich nicht für so ein Geschäftsmodell entscheiden, ist es eh egal, was Turbine machen.)


----------



## Sortus (4. März 2010)

Ventaro, ich hab auch eine Groß- klein schwäche, Aber macht Nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit DDRO ist ja schon lange bekannt. Ich denke aber es lag auch daran, dass DDRO nie besonders gut besucht war (ich war selbst kurzzeitig dort unterwergs). Um Entwicklungskosten wieder einfahren zu können musste halt eine drastische Änderung kommen, man möchte schließlich sein Geld auch gut angelegt sehen. Lotro fällt da ja schon mal Grundsätzlich aus dem Rahmen, hat sich ja schließlich gut verkauft und bringt auch monatlich schöne Gebühren. Ich sehe da keinen zusammenhang. Vor allem wie Ventaro schön überspitzt formulierte, keinerlei Hinweise oder Belege darauf gibt es nirgendwo zu sehen. 

Zu den Spielerzahlen kann ich nur sagen, es waren immer genug um eine Gruppe zu bilden. Der Rest interessiert mich recht wenig. Bin nicht so der Freund von digitalem Phallus vergleichen, habe schon genug auf den öffentlichen Toilletten zu tun.


----------



## EisblockError (4. März 2010)

Don´t feed the furry!


----------



## Egooz (4. März 2010)

Das Thema "Lotro F2P" gabs doch im letzten Jahr schon und wurde auf sämtlichen Seiten inkl. Fehlinformationen breitgetreten. Die teilweise sehr junge F2P-Community hat Foren gestürmt wann sie denn loslegen können, wie der Itemshop in Lotro aussehen wird und so weiter.

Von Turbine gabs im Lotro-Forum auch Stellungnahmen dazu und es wurde ganz klar geschrieben, dass sie für Lotro kein anderes Geschäftsmodell planen. Es kann sich zwar mittlerweile geändert haben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie so eine (Fehl)Entscheidung treffen werden...und ich trau Entwicklern mittlerweile alles mögliche zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei DDO sollte CM allerdings nachziehen um das Spiel in EU wiederzubeleben. Eine starke Lizenz die auch hier nochmal etwas werden könnte da es sich vom Anspruch auch weg vom Mainstream bewegt.


----------



## zakuma (4. März 2010)

Wenn LOTRO F2P wird dann werden sicherlich viele Leute aufhören der Community wegen,
denn es werden dann ca doppelt so viele spieler aufjeden server sein daher größere Gefahr Kinder zu treffen die vorher WoW gespielt haben
und diese Spielweise auch in lotro fortführen: schnell leveln-> equippen->itemgeilheit->Ninja->scheiß community->jeder flamed->wechsel des MMO zurück bleiben die Kinder


----------



## Thewizard76 (5. März 2010)

Ich schreibe hier aus erfahrung.
Auf einigen WOW Servern ist es so voll, dass das Spilen dort zu den Hauptzeiten nicht mehr möglich ist.
Es werden Serverkapazitäten von anderen Servern weggenommen um sie diesen zu vollen Servern zu geben was aber wirklich nicht hilft.
So aber nun zu HDRO.
Schönes Spiel muss ich zugeben.
Bin mit meinem ersten Char zwar erst 12 als Wächter aber was soll´s.
Mein 2. Char den ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen zocke ist 8 und Elb Jäger. Netter Schaden den der macht.
Mal schauen wie das alles so klappt weiterhin (Die Berufe machen mir noch zu schaffen).

P.S. Zum Thema noch. 
Seit froh wenn nicht so viele Spieler auf den Servern sind, da man dann einfach besser Spielen kann ohne Laggs usw.


----------



## Atak (5. März 2010)

Gocu schrieb:


> Genau, dummerweise denken viele "Viele Server=Super Spiel" leider bemerken genau diese Leute nicht das es genug Geisterserver bei WoW gibt und das die HdRo Server voller sind als einige WoW Server



Hahaha, bedenke eure schätzungen von 1000 Spielern verdreifache sie und selbst dann ist die Spielerzahl weit aus geriunger als die auf nem Geisterserver... also ums mal klar auszudrücken jeder hdro server ist im gegensatz zu egal welchem wow server n geisterserver. 11 Mio Spieler und nicht mal 1Mio. erst denken dann posten.


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2010)

Atak schrieb:


> erst denken dann posten.



hmm, warum postest Du dann und denkst nicht ?

Hier gehts um HDRO!
Niemanden interessiert wieviel Server oder Spieler so ein Kinderspiel wie WOW hat !


----------



## Gocu (5. März 2010)

Atak schrieb:


> Hahaha, bedenke eure schätzungen von 1000 Spielern verdreifache sie und selbst dann ist die Spielerzahl weit aus geriunger als die auf nem Geisterserver... also ums mal klar auszudrücken jeder hdro server ist im gegensatz zu egal welchem wow server n geisterserver. 11 Mio Spieler und nicht mal 1Mio. erst denken dann posten.



Ähm nur mal so, viele hier meinten die Spielerzahlen sind ca. 300.000 und nicht 1000. Außerdem sind die HdRO Server bei weitem voller als die meisten WoW Server. Das WoW mehr Server hat muss nicht heißen das auch mehr Spieler auf einem Server spielen, denn die Server von HdRO haben eine größere Kapazität als die WoW Server, aber das muss man erstmal verstehen, was du wohl nicht tust...

Außerdem ist es mir egal wie viele Spieler HdRO hat. Von mir aus könnte HdRO auch nur einen oder auch 50 Server haben. Die Hauptsache ist das genau Spieler auf einem Server sind, damit man auch mit welchen zusammenspielen kann und das genug Leute spielen, damit das Spiel bezahlt werden kann.



Atak schrieb:


> erst denken dann posten.



Und bevor du diesen Satz postest solltest du dich erstmal selbt dran halten.


----------



## Vetaro (5. März 2010)

Atak schrieb:


> Hahaha, bedenke eure schätzungen von 1000 Spielern verdreifache sie und selbst dann ist die Spielerzahl weit aus geriunger als die auf nem Geisterserver... also ums mal klar auszudrücken jeder hdro server ist im gegensatz zu egal welchem wow server n geisterserver.




Spielen wir mal das Rechenspiel.
Das Census-Addon in WoW hat in den letzten 30 Tagen 3 Millionen _Charaktere_ in _ganz_ Europa geortet. Diese Liste hier sagt mir, dass es knapp über 80 deutsche Server gibt.

Wenn mann _großzügig_ ist - gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ein ganzes Drittel dieser drei Millionen Charaktere aus deutschland kommt. Und dass nichtmal die hälfte aller spieler einen Twink benutzt. Dann hätten wir vielleicht 700 000 deutsche Spieler. Wenn man diese Leute gleichmäßig auf ihre 80 Server verteilt - dann hat man 8750 Spieler pro Server.

Jetzt muss man natürlich bedenken, dass Census den ganzen Tag läuft - das heisst, diese fast 9000 Spieler sind natürlich nicht den ganzen Tag online (wie gesagt "manchmal loggen sich leute für einen kurzen moment aus"), sondern sind den ganzen Morgen, Mittag, Abend und die Nacht durch errechnet.

Das heisst: Vielleicht sind auf so errechneten Servern zu den besten Zeiten mal 3000, 4000 Leute online. Und von dieser Zahl werde ich nicht besonders beeindruckt.


_Abgesehen davon_, dass es in keiner Hinsicht relevant ist oder irgend einen Einfluss auf irgendwas hat. Du hast nämlich nicht mehr Recht als andere, nur weil auf deiner Seite mehr Leute stehen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. März 2010)

Ich bin bei Spielerzahlen Realist. Was bringen mir wie bei WoW laut nicht mal brauchbarer Angaben 20.000 Spieler auf einem Server, wenn ich gleichzeitig eh nie mehr als ein paar hundert um mich herum haben kann. Gehe ich in WoW mal von Dalaran und Nordend weg und gebe /who ein, habe ich wie viele Spieler in einem Gebiet? 5? 10? Mehr doch eh nicht. Lieber von mir aus 5.000 sehr aktive Spieler auf einem LotRO-Server als 20.000 Afkler (davon meistens 15.000 Allianzler und 5.000 Hordler), die ich eh nur in Dalaran herumgammeln sehe. Masse und Klasse waren schon immer zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2010)

Ich möchte nur mal wissen wer das Gerücht, von wegen 20.000 Spieler auf einem WOW Server, aufgebracht hat ?

Als ich noch aktiv WOW gespielt habe, bis anfang 2008, hieß es immer das pro Server 2500 bis maximal 3000 Spieler gleichzeitig online sein können !
Es würde mich sehr wundern wenns jetzt aufeinmal 20.000 wären... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (6. März 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mal wissen wer das Gerücht, von wegen 20.000 Spieler auf einem WOW Server, aufgebracht hat ?
> 
> Als ich noch aktiv WOW gespielt habe, bis anfang 2008, hieß es immer das pro Server 2500 bis maximal 3000 Spieler gleichzeitig online sein können !
> Es würde mich sehr wundern wenns jetzt aufeinmal 20.000 wären...
> ...




Ich weiß auch nicht, wie manche auf 20.000 kommen?!

Ich kenne aus alten PC Games-Ausgaben von WoW-Tests nur die Zahl von ca. 5000 Spielern pro Server, wobei das aber wohl niemals so genau veröffentlicht wurde und alles nur Schätzungen waren...allerdings sehr realistische Schätzungen, wie ich finde, da ich noch nie von einem großangelegten Serverupdate bei WoW gehört habe (wobei ich mir dabei nicht ganz sicher bin, könnte auch sein, dass es eins gegeben hat, da müsste ein halbwegs aktiver WoW-Spieler mal aufklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MoVedder (6. März 2010)

Naja..mein Nachbar hat vor einer Woche aufgehört zu zocken, weil es einfach niemanden merh gibt mit dem er zusammen zocken kann. Er meint, dass alle Spieler sehr wahrscheinlich in Düsterwald sein, denn er kann, da er keine Kreditkarte besitzt, auf das neue Addon zugreifen. Schade. Ich liebete eins HDRO, doch jetzt scheint es gealtert zu sein. 

Bietet Düsterwald, das Flaire, dass einst in jenem ersten Teil des Spieles mich so sher überzeugt hatte, oder ist es in Moria der Fall war, einfach ein Addon?


mfG


----------



## Egooz (6. März 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Bietet Düsterwald, das Flaire, dass einst in jenem ersten Teil des Spieles mich so sher überzeugt hatte, oder ist es in Moria der Fall war, einfach ein Addon?


Kann dir eigentlich keiner von uns beantworten, ist einfach Geschmackssache.

Für mich kommt an SvA nichts ran, ich kaufe mir die Addons im Prinzip auch nur um irgendwann mal in Gondor und Rohan zu spielen. Moria wie auch der Düsterwald sind einfach nicht meine Gebiete.


----------



## Galdos (6. März 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Naja..mein Nachbar hat vor einer Woche aufgehört zu zocken, weil es einfach niemanden merh gibt mit dem er zusammen zocken kann. Er meint, dass alle Spieler sehr wahrscheinlich in Düsterwald sein, denn er kann, da er keine Kreditkarte besitzt, auf das neue Addon zugreifen. Schade. Ich liebete eins HDRO, doch jetzt scheint es gealtert zu sein.



Mhh, ich besitze auch nicht das neue Addon (bin noch nichtmals in Moria, mit meinem 38er Waffenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), trotzdem hab´ ich das Gefühl, dass es immer noch genug Spieler auf jedem (!!) Levelbereich gibt. Egal in welches Gebiet ich komme, es gibt immer wieder Spieler, die an mir vorbeilaufen und ihren Aufgaben nachgehen, oftmals finde ich auch den ein oder anderen, der mit mir questet. Diese Erfahrungen habe ich jedenfalls auf Belengaer gemacht, ich kann mich dort jedenfalls nicht über mangelnde Spieleranzahl im niedrigstufigen Bereich beklagen!

Über Düsterwald kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich weder eine Kreditkarte, geschweige denn einen Charakter auf entsprechender Stufe habe...


----------



## Vetaro (6. März 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mal wissen wer das Gerücht, von wegen 20.000 Spieler auf einem WOW Server, aufgebracht hat ?



Wenn du nochmal diese Liste anschauen möchtest - die können dir sagen, wie viele aktuell aktive _Charaktere_ es gibt. Und _da_ kommen wir tatsächlich auf 20 000. Allerdings auch oft genug auf 4000 oder sogar 1000.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. März 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal diese Liste anschauen möchtest - die können dir sagen, wie viele aktuell aktive _Charaktere_ es gibt. Und _da_ kommen wir tatsächlich auf 20 000. Allerdings auch oft genug auf 4000 oder sogar 1000.



Wobei diese Liste auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist, denn sind die Zahlen wirklich täglich oder wöchentlich aktive Charaktere oder nur welche, die vor 4 Wochen mal als Twink erstellt wurden und seitdem herumgammeln. Außerdem hat bald jeder mindestens einen Banktwink. Genaue Zahlen kennt nur Blizzard und die werden einen Teufel tun und sagen: "Von 11 Mio. Spielern waren 2006 2 Mio. aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum und 2010 nur noch 1 Mio., während in China und Russland die Mehrheit aktiv ist."


----------



## Vetaro (6. März 2010)

Except dass Bankchars und sofort-liegengelassene Twinks normalerweise nicht über Level 10 sind. Aber wie gesagt, dass die realistischen Zahlen eher bei 1/4 davon liegen, das hatten wir ja schon :O


----------



## Moktheshock (6. März 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Wobei diese Liste auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist, denn sind die Zahlen wirklich täglich oder wöchentlich aktive Charaktere oder nur welche, die vor 4 Wochen mal als Twink erstellt wurden und seitdem herumgammeln. Außerdem hat bald jeder mindestens einen Banktwink. Genaue Zahlen kennt nur Blizzard und die werden einen Teufel tun und sagen: "Von 11 Mio. Spielern waren 2006 2 Mio. aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum und 2010 nur noch 1 Mio., während in China und Russland die Mehrheit aktiv ist."



du musst es so sehen blizzard zählt nur chars die über lvl 10 sind und aktiv ;-)


----------



## dd2ren (6. März 2010)

also mal ehrlich , wer hier zahlen angibt von chats der denkt doch nicht wirklich das jeder in dem spam-chat ist ( vieleicht 10% der Leute vom Server ) , meine komplette sippe ist dort nicht drin weil dort nur dum rumgequatscht wird. Egal wer hier was für eien zahl postet hat sie schon mal von einem anderen Spieler gelesen oder geraten. also ist die zahl nicht richtig. mich interessiert z.b. überhaupt nicht wieviel , je weniger desto besser , sind eh schon zuviele von wow gekommen und denken die können hier so weitermachen. 



BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat bald jeder mindestens einen Banktwink.




quatsch , jeder Char hat die Bank + 6 Bankfächer + das 20 Slot alle Chars-Bankfach + 2 Kisten im haus + 3 Kisten Sippenhaus , für was also ein Lagerchar ? 

5 von 9 Characteren haben alle bankfächer bei mir


----------



## Telkir (6. März 2010)

Mir persönlich ist egal, wie viele Spieler auf einem Realm aktiv sind, solange es genug freundliche Mitspieler gibt. Leider war das in den Minen von Moria und den Anfangsgebieten des Düsterwalds auf meinem Server nicht der Fall. Ein wenig verlassen kommt man sich da schon manch einmal vor.

Was die "genug Spieler"-Diskussion angeht, hatte ich meinen Standpunkt schon einmal im Forum erwähnt und bisher hat sich daran auch nichts geändert. Man merkt leider an vielen Stellen, dass die Unternehmen, die hinter HdRO stehen, anscheinend nicht genug Spieler auf ihren Servern zählen können. Content wurde über die letzten zwei Jahre zusammengestrichen, die Bücher-Updates waren mit Moria lediglich Nachlieferungen von geplanten Inhalten, die zum Release des Addons im Spiel sein sollten und auch mit Band III gab es verhältnismäßig (und das nicht nur im Vergleich mit Konkurrenztiteln, sondern auch mit früheren Büchern) wenig Neuerungen. Leider ist Band III für mich eine der schwächsten Inhaltserweiterungen und ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich mit meiner Vermutung, dass es finanziell nicht gut um die beiden Unternehmen Turbine und Codemaster bestellt ist, falsch liege.

Dass diese Annahme an der generellen Spielqualität des Spiel nur wenig ändert - die noch immer sehr gut ist, wenn man von unzähligen Bugs, Lokalisierungsfehlern und Band III absieht - möchte ich hier noch einmal ausdrücklich erwähnen.

p.s. Bashing gegen WoW-Spieler ist soooo 2007! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. März 2010)

dd2ren schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich , wer hier zahlen angibt von chats der denkt doch nicht wirklich das jeder in dem spam-chat ist ( vieleicht 10% der Leute vom Server ) , meine komplette sippe ist dort nicht drin weil dort nur dum rumgequatscht wird. Egal wer hier was für eien zahl postet hat sie schon mal von einem anderen Spieler gelesen oder geraten. also ist die zahl nicht richtig. mich interessiert z.b. überhaupt nicht wieviel , je weniger desto besser , sind eh schon zuviele von wow gekommen und denken die können hier so weitermachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sprach von Wow.


----------



## dd2ren (6. März 2010)

achso , sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (6. März 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal diese Liste anschauen möchtest - die können dir sagen, wie viele aktuell aktive _Charaktere_ es gibt. Und _da_ kommen wir tatsächlich auf 20 000. Allerdings auch oft genug auf 4000 oder sogar 1000.



Ja danke, aber ich meinte wieviele Spieler gleichzeitig online sein können auf einem WOW Server.


----------



## Ascalonier (6. März 2010)

Angeblich sollen die Dreharbeiten die Hobbits jetz beginnen.


Bis dann der Film in die Kinos kommt ist noch lang, aber können bis da hin als Vorfreude wieder viele neue Spieler nach Mittelerde kommen.
Also der Herr der Ringe lebt noch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (7. März 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Naja..mein Nachbar hat vor einer Woche aufgehört zu zocken, weil es einfach niemanden merh gibt mit dem er zusammen zocken kann.



Das dürfte dann weniger am Spiel als mehr der sozialen Kompetenz Deines Nachbarn liegen!

Auch in den Gebieten VOR Moria kann man Leute finden. Und die eigene Freundesliste oder insbesondere die eigene Sippe sollten hier weiterhelfen können!

Das es viele Spieler gibt, welche lange dabei sind und sich dementsprechend auf den "Endcontent" konzentrieren, ist in jedem MMORPG so. Dies ist einfach technisch bedingt. Deswegen wurden ja viele Startgebiete stark überarbeitet und viele Gruppenaufgaben lassen sich heute sogar Solo lösen. (Z.B. die Wetterspitze ist nun optional als Gruppe oder Solo spielbar).

Und was unsere WoW-Fanboys angeht: Was nützen 11-Millionen Accounts in einem Spiel, wenn davon 9 Millionen im asiatischen Bereich zu finden sind und davon noch 8 Millionen Farmbots sind? Quantität ersetzt nun mal keine Qualität. Und wenige nette Mitspieler sind mir 1000x lieber als 11-Millionen, die ihre geistige Unreife im "Brachlandchat" kundtun!


----------

